
Animating DOM Changes - bpierre
https://medium.com/samsung-internet-dev/animating-dom-changes-33b031927e96
======
jiofih
> A common misconception in Web Development is that the DOM is slow

Not a misconception at all, as the article itself proves by batching reads,
and then proceeding to animate _using CSS transforms_ instead.

------
mkoryak
the Animation API that they use is not supported by IE with partial support in
Safari.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Element/ani...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Element/animate)

